# Dynamic Delay



## Exeldro (Jul 9, 2020)

Exeldro submitted a new resource:

Dynamic Delay - Filter for dynamic delaying a video source



> Filter for dynamic delaying a video source



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 14, 2020)

Exeldro updated Dynamic Delay with a new update entry:

Version 0.0.2



> Add text source option for status updates



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## regstuff (Jul 14, 2020)

Thanks. Have been looking for something like this.


----------



## sneaky4oe (Jul 14, 2020)

Is there any instruction to it?


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 14, 2020)

@sneaky4oe There should be a video on the plugin coming out in the couple of days. I will link it here.


----------



## shibetpc (Jul 14, 2020)

Brilliant! Love it!  Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 15, 2020)

Andilippi made a video about the plugin:


----------



## Grandy (Jul 17, 2020)

Any chance this might be expanded to also manipulate the audio along with the video itself?

Potentially looking at replacing some replay functionality with this.
Our current way is to use the replay buffer and load those back in on a different scene - dynamic delay could certainly give us more fine-grained control, which is wonderful, but having the audio from that game source going back in time would be an amazing addition.


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 17, 2020)

@Grandy Audio is my to-do list for this plugin.


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 31, 2020)

Exeldro updated Dynamic Delay with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.0



> Add installer for windows
> Fix hanging on showing properties



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Gretorp (Dec 18, 2020)

Hey Exeldro.

Thanks for this.  Is there any way to increase the duration length?  Currently it's capped at 100s, but i'm trying to do anywhere between a 300s to a 600s dynamic delay.  Definitely understand that it becomes more taxing on the computer which makes it more unstable, but it'd help an entire community if that worked.

Appreciate your work tysomuch!


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 19, 2020)

@Gretorp the only way to set a higher value atm is by editing the json file that stores the settings.
Why do you need such a large delay in memory?


----------



## Poofdagger (Dec 22, 2020)

Hello,
I have installed this plug in and got it all set up.  But my first stream after installing this plugin my memory usage jumped from about 600mb to over 8000 mbs.  This is the only thing I have changed in between streams and am interested if this is to be expected (it has to store the rewind somewhere)?  If it is expected how do I uninstall the plugin because it’s making some of my games un-streamable.  Thank you!


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 22, 2020)

@Poofdagger the plugin stores the raw unencoded video in memory. The amount of memory depends on the resolution and the framerate.


----------



## Poofdagger (Dec 22, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @Poofdagger the plugin stores the raw unencoded video in memory. The amount of memory depends on the resolution and the framerate.


So if that’s the case it probably explains my memory issues.  How would I go about uninstalling it?  Does it come with an uninstaller? Use windows uninstaller? Or just delete the files out?


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 22, 2020)

@Poofdagger if you used the windows installer to install it, you can uninstall it. If you have copied the files to the OBS directory, you will have to delete them there.


----------



## Poofdagger (Dec 22, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @Poofdagger if you used the windows installer to install it, you can uninstall it. If you have copied the files to the OBS directory, you will have to delete them there.


Thank you for your help!


----------



## Gretorp (Jan 2, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @Gretorp the only way to set a higher value atm is by editing the json file that stores the settings.
> Why do you need such a large delay in memory?


Poker is streamed on a 5-10 minute delay.  One of the biggest problems of streaming poker is the lack of ability to switch over to real time so they can switch games.  People have to turn off their stream then turn it back on.

I know we're still ways away from that since audio still needs to be delayed, but there's some tremendous practical uses that bring streaming poker to a new capability.


----------



## tinodo (Jan 28, 2021)

I want to use the Dynamic Delay on a source that might not be visible all the time. Currently, if the item Dynamic Delay is associated with is not visible, it will not buffer/cache the video. Is this by design?


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 28, 2021)

@tinodo  OBS does not render sources that are not shown, the filter can not capture frames that are not rendered. As a workaround you can open a projector that has the source shown.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 29, 2021)

Exeldro updated Dynamic Delay with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.1



> fix hotkey start and end overwriting each other



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 13, 2021)

Exeldro updated Dynamic Delay with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.2



> remove unused frames in buffer



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## juans16 (Feb 26, 2021)

Nice plugin I love it. My only problem is if I skip to begin let say 10 seconds back, I can not use the slow forward. This is what I actually will love to do. If I’m playing a game and something happen I want to go back 10,15,20 or what ever seconds I set up to buffer and then go slow-motion forward. I understand if you skip 10 sec back you cannot do the slow-motion rewind because you are already behind 10 seconds but you should be able to go forward slow 10 seconds. Am I doing something wrong ? Am I the only one having this problem. I can rewind slow motion if I am playing live and also do foward slow motion if I am in live stage. But only when I fast rewind or skip back 10 second I can not use the slow motion. Help me


----------



## StreamRoSS (Apr 6, 2021)

The plugin is great, but only it eats up a lot of computer memory, can you do something about it?


----------



## qhobbes (May 9, 2021)

Would it be possible to have the info displayed in the text source write to a file instead? I want to view it but not be visible to the viewers.


----------



## DavidGX (May 18, 2021)

If it would get audio in faster, personally I'd be fine with it being muted during the fast forward/rewind phase. Just have it play normally during actual playback.


----------



## DavidGX (May 18, 2021)

It's saving raw video to RAM. The only thing you could do is to decrease resolution and/or frame rate, or decrease the amount of time it's rewinding. This is probably one of those things that justifies having 32GB+ of RAM.



StreamRoSS said:


> The plugin is great, but only it eats up a lot of computer memory, can you do something about it?


----------



## ChyenKwo (Aug 17, 2021)

Hi, I have a suggestion that might be useful.
While going backward or getting paused, the program will still take new frames and erase old frames, which means the beginning of the replay section still keeps going forward. A bit of RAM is wasted because it needs time to going backward. I was wondering if it is possible to freeze the replay section while going backward or getting paused.
Thanks.


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 17, 2021)

@ChyenKwo keeping a replay is more my replay source plugin than the dynamic delay plugin


----------



## Xypher Orion (Sep 4, 2021)

I'm using Streamer.Bot to fire off timed hotkey events via websocket to control the plugin, its responding to all commands, however if I tell it to fast_backward and then slow_forward it only ever plays at normal speed unless the wait is at or shorter than the ease time no matter how many times I call it, which is problematic because its only letting me rewind up to how long my ease time is and still get a slow_forward to trigger properly.

I'd like to trigger a fast_backward for a rewind, then ease down into a slow_forward, play for a few seconds, and then speed back up to realtime with fast_forward. Thanks again for the amazing work, Exeldro.


----------



## FullMe7alJacke7 (Sep 23, 2021)

Hey, just wanted to post an issue I had with this plugin.

I recently followed a tutorial I found on YouTube, here's the link. Nutty's Instant Replay Tutorial

It was all set up and I started having trouble with it not catching back up to the live footage, so I simply tried to use the skip to end feature, which didn't actually work half the time. The solution was usually to reboot OBS.

But then it slowly got worse while I only had the plugin active, but never actually triggering it.
My average time to render frames went from ~0.5ms up to 8ms - 20+ms and started causing serious issues with my entire system once obs was open at all. It was so bad I was questioning if the 3 month old GPU was going out on me.

So to resolve this I saved my scenes and did a fresh install of OBS. Boom, back down to my usual render time. Perfect.
I then proceeded to reinstall my plugins 1 at a time, checking obs & system stats in between each plugin until I got to the dynamic delay...
As soon as I installed it and reopened OBS, my average time to render frame went back through the roof.
I uninstalled it again and everything went back to normal.
No recording, no streaming, no games even open. Just OBS and the Dynamic Delay plugin running.


Here's the system specs in case it will help.

Intel i7-8700K Coffee Lake
Cooler Master MasterAir Maker 8
ASUS ROG Strix Z370-E
ZOTAC AMP Holo GeForce RTX 3080 Ti
MasterCase Maker 5t
Four G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series @ 16GB 3200
EVGA SuperNOVA 1600
SAMSUNG 850 EVO 2.5" 1TB SSD
XPG GAMMIX Gaming SSD S11 Pro Series: 2TB
Varied Sizes of HDDs for extra storage
Windows 10
PS: I was noticing in the task manager my GPU and CPU would often sky rocket to 100% usage on both shortly before my entire system would lock up. No blue screen, no power off, it just straight froze everything down to the mouse movement.

Thank you for the work you did on the plugin, it was amazing when it was working correctly for me and I loved the instant replay effect I was able to create with it. Hopefully I can safely use it again in the future.


----------



## Semirage (Jan 10, 2022)

Hi all,
I have been using the plugin for a while as per the video by Andilippi, and I end up using it quite a lot when wanting to quickly check back on something in game i'm streaming. 
I have noticed recently though that when the plugin is activated, my stream slowly starts falling out of sync (obviously worse with longer streams). Disabling the plugin quickly sets everything back to real time, and then it slowly starts falling out of sync again. 
My solution is to have streamerbot disable the filter every 5 min for 10 seconds and then start it again, Though of course, this means that if I want a replay as that happens, it doesn't work. 

Is this something in my configuration that is wrong? or is there something else to do? 

Thanks though for an amazing plugin as usual!


----------



## glances (Jan 24, 2022)

Anyone else seeing very high VRAM usage with this plugin? OBS jumps up to 8 gigs when using a scene with this plugin active, and won’t go down unless I restart OBS/switch profiles.

I’ve searched around and only found one account of someone else reporting high VRAM usage with the same GPU: 2080ti.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 25, 2022)

Exeldro updated Dynamic Delay with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.3



> free up memory when filter is disabled



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## OtterNas3n (Mar 17, 2022)

Question: Why is this using VIDEO-MEMORY now instead of the normal Memory?


----------



## evilTweedle (Apr 11, 2022)

OtterNas3n said:


> Question: Why is this using VIDEO-MEMORY now instead of the normal Memory?


I wouldn't mind knowing the answer to this either, if possible? I noticed that my frames were dropping pretty radically down to 14fps at times when I was using 0.1.3. I have 16gig RAM and am only using 55 to 60% even when some of my largest animations are playing in OBS. I uninstalled it, re-installed 0.1.2 and am hovering around 35fps (which is fine for the mobile game content I cover). I might reply to or edit my own reply here later but I'm currently looking into whether or not I increase my video memory assignment in my BIOS to help.  What I can say for definite is that 0.1.3 definitely releases up memory when the filter is off and 0.1.2 doesn't (as per Exeldro's design). I'm hoping I can find a happy medium with 0.1.3 because for me, I can use StreamerBot to turn dynamic delay's filter on or off when I go into a game or into something else  (me pontificating)


----------



## evilTweedle (Apr 12, 2022)

evilTweedle said:


> I wouldn't mind knowing the answer to this either, if possible? I noticed that my frames were dropping pretty radically down to 14fps at times when I was using 0.1.3. I have 16gig RAM and am only using 55 to 60% even when some of my largest animations are playing in OBS. I uninstalled it, re-installed 0.1.2 and am hovering around 35fps (which is fine for the mobile game content I cover). I might reply to or edit my own reply here later but I'm currently looking into whether or not I increase my video memory assignment in my BIOS to help.  What I can say for definite is that 0.1.3 definitely releases up memory when the filter is off and 0.1.2 doesn't (as per Exeldro's design). I'm hoping I can find a happy medium with 0.1.3 because for me, I can use StreamerBot to turn dynamic delay's filter on or off when I go into a game or into something else  (me pontificating)


replying to myself. Yep, increasing memory to VRAM definitely did not help and proved relatively catastrophic seeing frames getting reduced to 10! I reinstalled DDelay 0.1.3 and kept my streamerbot code that allows me to only use DDelay during a game. This definitely works best (for me), it's such an awesome effect I didn't want to not have it in my stream!! Looking at my CPU and RAM usage of normal RAM and RAM on the graphics card - I still can't work out why 0.1.3 struggles frames wise so much but nvm, I've found a very happy medium


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 29, 2022)

Exeldro updated Dynamic Delay with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.4



> Add Mac arm support
> This update requires OBS version 28 or higher



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

